# anchor worm?



## gotaOscar (Aug 18, 2006)

anchor worm or some other type of parasite. he is flashing as well as a few other fish are too.
but with no visible signs like this fish.
the first picture it is the white dot"pimple" in the middle of the eureka red
second picture just different view.



















thanks

Rob


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Rob, I just can't see what you're talking about. We need better pics, closer pics.

Anchor worm is usually much like a "pimple" with red around the edges. Fish will flash with them.

Is it just the one spot on the one fish?

Are all the fish flashing?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your usual tank maintenance routine?

Kim


----------



## gotaOscar (Aug 18, 2006)

if you click on the picture you will possible get a better view of what i am talking about.

water changes are done every two weeks, with the exception of the last 3 week were done once a week.

water parameters are beautiful
The tank is a 220 gallon 
kh 10
kd 12

nitrate one of these is 10 but it the one that is suppose to be.
nitrite

ammonia 0
ph 8.2

some fish are flashing and others are not.

a few other fish have had this same pimple but it has dissapeared or slowly gone away.

the only other thing that i could think of was that the 3m crystal quartz that is in the tank had been sticking to gill plates.

just not sure.

Rob


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The pic I see when I click on it is the exact same pic I see in the post.

If they are flashing and your water is in order, I would pick up something that has malachite green and formalin in it and treat for a few days to see if you notice any improvement.

Fish develop pimple like growths at times. Anchor worm isn't something you see every day.

If the flashing is focused on the gill area, it could very well be irritation from sifting the substrate.

Kim


----------



## gotaOscar (Aug 18, 2006)

what do you suggest that holds both of these chemicals, that will not stain my silicone as they are in a 220 gallon show tank. I would prefer to dose the whole tank just to be on the safe side.

i see you can get 100 tabs of jungle parasite clear for like 23 bucks.

they are feed NLS 1mm and 3mm, with the ocassional frozen brine shrimp, as well as some peel and eat shrimp that are diced up.

I will also try to get some closer up pictures.

I have added some salt which seems to have aleaveated some of there flashing but not all the way. also since the flashing and white bumps have appeared i have fed them dehydrated krill soaked in garlic juice, to hopefully get rid of any internal promblems there could be. as well as internal jungle parasite food, and internal and external bacterial infection food.

also filtration is 2 ac110"s and a wet/dry filter pushing 800 gph, and a powerhead (there is not airline hooked to powerhead)

temp on tank is 81.9 degrees

rob


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

JPC should be okay to use, and it won't stain your silicone. (I find formalin and malachite green to be more effective in a shorter amount of time, but I understand what you're saying since it's a show tank.)

It will require 22 fizz tablets per treatment, I would dissolve them in some tank water and then add back to the tank. Do at least 3 treatments, with a 25% water change prior to the 2nd and 3rd treatment.

Kim


----------

